# Rocking horse for grandaughter.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

This will be a Christmas gift for our youngest granddaughter. 

I went out and purchased the materials for this project, I believe, last Tuesday evening. Cutting began that night or Wed. This is probably the only project I've made using some one else's plans since high school shop. I usually just make it all up as I go.

Here I have the top portion glued and screwed.









And this is only a mockup. The base parts are just dry fit for the picture. 









Since then I've gotten all the remaining parts sanded and ready to assemble. Tonight I will finish the assembly. Then I can apply the first of three coats of poly, hopefully, tomorrow evening.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it. Ain't grandkids great?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice Steve! She'll love it for sure.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job. Your a great grand pa. She will Surely love it that's for sure.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Not to detract from your fine work, but I'd recommend "windowing" those side panels unless you want the extra weight of all that wood. It's amazing how heavy these rocking horses get and if she's young she might find it hard to move around (may be a good thing...) to get to the place she wants to rock. 

Just a thought. 

It looks fantastic and I guarantee she'll Love it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Still doing some final touches on this one. There were two things I modified from the plans. Firstly, the handle(s) in the plans are too short. I mean, what kid can grasp onto a rocking horse when the handles stick out only about1 1/2 on each side? I added another 2" to the rod (one inch per side). I did that when I assembled the unit.

The second issue/concern I had is that the neck seemed too flimsy. I could grab the handles and too easily flex the neck. That's not good. I used the wood the plans called for (pine) and used the same dimensions. But I don't want this thing to get broken under normal use. So I decided to thicken the neck. I tried to think of a way to do it so that it looks like it was always part of the plan.

Here's the picture in the book:









And here's what I decided to do to make it more rigid:









That made it much sturdier and made me much happier. I'm also adding another piece on top of the ones I just added. It'll be unclamped today. But it's purely for asthetics and not for strength. And while I'm at it I'll probably end up doing the same thing to the tail.

I like that it not only strengthen the piece but fleshes it out into a more rounded figure.

And just because, here's two pictures of the underside to show how the top half attaches to the base. All joints are glued and screwed. Front and back panels are set into dadoes, glued and screwed.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

frankp said:


> Not to detract from your fine work, but I'd recommend "windowing" those side panels unless you want the extra weight of all that wood. It's amazing how heavy these rocking horses get and if she's young she might find it hard to move around (may be a good thing...) to get to the place she wants to rock.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> It looks fantastic and I guarantee she'll Love it.


I like your suggestion. Unfortunately, I didn't read this until I already had the thing assembled. But, luckily, the piece is made of pine and isn't as heavy as it would have been if it were oak. So it's only about 15 pounds.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I like your suggestion. Unfortunately, I didn't read this until I already had the thing assembled. But, luckily, the piece is made of pine and isn't as heavy as it would have been if it were oak. So it's only about 15 pounds.


Given the assembly method, I think leaving the sides solid is also a better aesthetic choice. Being able to see the dowel and pocket screws may have been more of a detraction. 

Excellent final product, she's going to Love it.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a really nice piece. Your Grand daughter is going to love it I'm sure. 

Grand kids are wonderful things. Give you an excuse to be in the shop making stuff... Plus you get to send them home at night!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Done.*

Thanks for the kinds words, guys.

I decided I'm done adding to the horse and to get on with the finishing. So I applied the first coat of poly two nights ago. And since there will be no more changes, these will be the last pictures of the rocking horse. Though I may post a picture of the granddaughter sitting on it after Christmas.

It is as good as done, except for the fact that I've got more coats of poly to apply.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

What? No eyes? How is the poor horse ever going to see where its going?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> What? No eyes? How is the poor horse ever going to see where its going?


This is a magical horse. It drinks sugar water and poops lollipops. And his true name can never be uttered by the Human tongue. Eyes would only get in his way. At least that what he told me. What? I swear I have not been drinking, officer. (Hic)

Yeah, I know, I know. Actually, I did entertain the idea of making eyes. But in the end, I never came up with an idea I liked enough to try. Didn't want to go with "teddy bear-style" plastic eyes. Didn't want to paint on it. I suppose I could have cut out a profile eye/lid/brow kind of piece of pine for each side. But...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> This is a magical horse. It drinks sugar water and poops lollipops. And his true name can never be uttered by the Human tongue. Eyes would only get in his way. At least that what he told me.


And that's how you should start his story when you give him to your granddaughter... she'll Love that almost as much as the horse...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a little late to the party, but i just wanted to say that this is an awesome piece. There's a lot to be said about the joy of making something for a child. They are always so appreciative. Excellent work.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Really great Steve. That's a very special gift she'll treasure for years.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats the making of another happy little girl Christmas morning. Good job.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

That looks really nice! Please post a picture of the happy rider too :yes:. Good idea with the reinforcement of the neck.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Poops lolipops-don't let my 2 yr old grandaughter see it she has a real sweettooth. Great job.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice job on this rocking horse :thumbsup:.

I guess now we know why it took you awhile to finish the ball in a cube in a cube thread :huh:. J/K

I'm sure the granddaughter and her kids, and her kids kids will enjoy it for generations to come.

Fabian


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

As soon as our Granddaughter walked into the living room Christmas day and saw the rocking horse sitting there she ran straight over and hopped right on saying "MINE!". The excitment on her face was absolutely priceless and made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. She rocked for a minute or so then ran over to my wife and asked "is that mine?!". My wife said "Yes, Grandpa made it for you" and she ran straight back to it, hoped on and rocked. 

Needless to say, she loves it. I took several pictures of her on it but we couldn't get her to stay still long enough to get a motion-free, blur-free picture. (The guy in the picture is her dad).


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

That's great. I love her face. Good job Grandpa!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

That's great Steve! Thanks for sharing the "after" pic as well! She looks so happy!


----------

